# [solved] Kernel only recognizing 1 core on a quad core

## zBrain

I have an Intel X3220 quad core CPU that is being unco-operative to set up.

When I boot from the Gentoo liveCD it detects all 4, so I know it should work.

As for my config, the first thing someone will ask is if I turned on SMP in the kernel. Yes  :Smile:  I have been over my kernel config so many times I'm ready to poke my eyes out.

Starting from the top, multi core is on in the BIOS.

After booting, here's what dmesg reports:

```

rosie ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.25 (root@rosie) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #11 SMP Fri May 2 15:56:24 MDT 2008

Command line: root=/dev/md3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfbf4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfbf4000 - 00000000dfc5f000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfc5f000 - 00000000dfcf2000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfcf2000 - 00000000dfedf000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfedf000 - 00000000dfeed000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfeed000 - 00000000dfeff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfeff000 - 00000000dff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 00000000fffd0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000220000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 916468) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 916575, 916722) 2 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 917215, 917229) 3 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 917247, 917248) 4 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2228224) 5 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 2228224

DMI 2.4 present.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 916468) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 916575, 916722) 2 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 917215, 917229) 3 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 917247, 917248) 4 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2228224) 5 entries of 256 used

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-627b07] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9d800-a07ff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-11fff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001c00000-ffffe20001dfffff] PMD ->ffff810004a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001e00000-ffffe20001ffffff] PMD ->ffff810004e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002000000-ffffe200021fffff] PMD ->ffff810005200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002200000-ffffe200023fffff] PMD ->ffff810005600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002400000-ffffe200025fffff] PMD ->ffff810005a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002600000-ffffe200027fffff] PMD ->ffff810005e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002800000-ffffe200029fffff] PMD ->ffff810006200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002a00000-ffffe20002bfffff] PMD ->ffff810006600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002c00000-ffffe20002dfffff] PMD ->ffff810006a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002e00000-ffffe20002ffffff] PMD ->ffff810006e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003000000-ffffe200031fffff] PMD ->ffff810007200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003200000-ffffe200033fffff] PMD ->ffff810007600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003400000-ffffe200035fffff] PMD ->ffff810007a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003600000-ffffe200037fffff] PMD ->ffff810007e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003800000-ffffe200039fffff] PMD ->ffff810008200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003a00000-ffffe20003bfffff] PMD ->ffff810008600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003c00000-ffffe20003dfffff] PMD ->ffff810008a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003e00000-ffffe20003ffffff] PMD ->ffff810008e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004000000-ffffe200041fffff] PMD ->ffff810009200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004200000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD ->ffff810009600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004400000-ffffe200045fffff] PMD ->ffff810009a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004600000-ffffe200047fffff] PMD ->ffff810009e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004800000-ffffe200049fffff] PMD ->ffff81000a200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004a00000-ffffe20004bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000a600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004c00000-ffffe20004dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000aa00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004e00000-ffffe20004ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ae00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005000000-ffffe200051fffff] PMD ->ffff81000b200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005200000-ffffe200053fffff] PMD ->ffff81000b600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005400000-ffffe200055fffff] PMD ->ffff81000ba00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005600000-ffffe200057fffff] PMD ->ffff81000be00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005800000-ffffe200059fffff] PMD ->ffff81000c200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005a00000-ffffe20005bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000c600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005c00000-ffffe20005dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000ca00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005e00000-ffffe20005ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ce00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006000000-ffffe200061fffff] PMD ->ffff81000d200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006200000-ffffe200063fffff] PMD ->ffff81000d600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006400000-ffffe200065fffff] PMD ->ffff81000da00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006600000-ffffe200067fffff] PMD ->ffff81000de00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006800000-ffffe200069fffff] PMD ->ffff81000e200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006a00000-ffffe20006bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000e600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006c00000-ffffe20006dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000ea00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006e00000-ffffe20006ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ee00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007000000-ffffe200071fffff] PMD ->ffff81000f200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007200000-ffffe200073fffff] PMD ->ffff81000f600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007400000-ffffe200075fffff] PMD ->ffff81000fa00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007600000-ffffe200077fffff] PMD ->ffff81000fe00000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  2228224

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   916468

    0:   916575 ->   916722

    0:   917215 ->   917229

    0:   917247 ->   917248

    0:  1048576 ->  2228224

On node 0 totalpages: 2096179

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1081 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2860 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 898254 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 16128 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1163520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: INTEL    MPTABLE: Product ID: S3000AHLX    MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

I/O APIC #5 at 0xFEC00000.

I/O APIC #6 at 0xFEC10000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at e0000000 (gap: dff00000:200c0000)

PERCPU: Allocating 25720 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2064634

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PIT

time.c: Detected 2400.140 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x10c33000 - 0x14c33000

Memory: 8178068k/8912896k available (2760k kernel code, 205952k reserved, 917k data, 228k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4803.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=9607709)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

using mwait in idle threads.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 29k freed

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 16667623

Detected 16.667 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 1008 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:01:00.0: PXH quirk detected; SHPC device MSI disabled

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/27b8] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:04:00.0[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:04:00.3[C] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:04:00.4[D] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:05:04.0[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:05:05.0[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet clockevent registered

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xe8100000-0xe81fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 0xe8000000-0xe80fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000e7ffffff

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Probably buggy MP table.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.4. Probably buggy MP table.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 0000:00:1c.5. Probably buggy MP table.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

pci 0000:05:04.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:27d0] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:27e0] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:27e2] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or

intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if

intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional

intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000: 0000:05:05.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:15:17:21:8e:03

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:15:17:21:8e:02

eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

eth1: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x30b0-0x30b7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x30b8-0x30bf, BIOS settings: hdc:PIO, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Slimtype COMBO SSC-2485K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe8200000 port 0xe8200100 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe8200000 port 0xe8200180 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe8200000 port 0xe8200200 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe8200000 port 0xe8200280 irq 19

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500320AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500320AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe8200400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00003080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00003060

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00003040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00003020

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

cpuidle: using governor ladder

input: Cirque Corporation USB GlidePoint as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Cirque Corporation USB GlidePoint] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 6 and added 6 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb4 ...

md:  adding sdb4 ...

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb4

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb4

md:  adding sda4 ...

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb4

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb4

md: created md4

md: bind<sda4>

md: bind<sdb4>

md: running: <sdb4><sda4>

raid1: raid set md4 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md3

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on md4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 7823644k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:7823644k

Adding 7823644k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:7823644k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth1: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

A bit more info about the CPU:

```

rosie ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3220  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2400.140

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4803.85

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

My machine:

```

rosie ~ # uname -a

Linux rosie 2.6.25 #13 SMP Sat May 3 13:00:11 MDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3220 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

And last but not least, my kernel:

```

rosie ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25

# Sat May  3 12:59:50 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_MODULES is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# An alternative FireWire stack is available with EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED=y

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Many thanks for any ideas......Last edited by zBrain on Sun May 04, 2008 7:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Telamon

I don't think this will solve your problem, but you probably should enable Processor Type and Features->SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support.

Can you post your grub.conf?  Maybe you have a kernel option which is causing the problem.

----------

## zBrain

Do these CPUs use HT on top of SMP?

At any rate, I turned it on and it had no effect on detecting all 4 cores. My grub.conf is very simplistic...

```

rosie ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 5

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/md3

```

----------

## zBrain

Here's something interesting.

When I compiled the kernel I got:

```

WARNING: modpost: Found 3 section mismatch(es).To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

```

So I took it's advice and got:

```

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.cpuinit.text+0x2104): Section mismatch in reference from the function setup_trampoline() to the variable .init.data:trampoline_data

The function __cpuinit setup_trampoline() references

a variable __initdata trampoline_data.

If trampoline_data is only used by setup_trampoline then

annotate trampoline_data with a matching annotation.

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.cpuinit.text+0x2115): Section mismatch in reference from the function setup_trampoline() to the variable .init.data:trampoline_end

The function __cpuinit setup_trampoline() references

a variable __initdata trampoline_end.

If trampoline_end is only used by setup_trampoline then

annotate trampoline_end with a matching annotation.

```

I have no idea what it means but the fact that it has a function call to __cpuinit() makes me wonder if it's relevant.

----------

## eccerr0r

Another one of these... Try turning on power management and ACPI, if your BIOS/MB doesn't support MPS 1.1/1.4.

Not sure why people keep on forgetting the "C" in ACPI, just the "P" gets remembered.

----------

## zBrain

Perhaps because ACPI is under Power Management  :Wink: 

Regardless, it worked, and I am very grateful for your help!

----------

